# two lots on the north side of chicago



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

anyone one one here wanna bid two lots on the north side of chicago i dont think i can handle them if so please let me know and i'll give you all the info i have the lots for this season but alot of my work is out west this year


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

shoot me the addresses in a PM. I will take a look. We service everywhere.


----------

